# mick hucknall



## spain (May 28, 2005)

has been arrested after having sex with a rabbit

apparently he was holding back the ears and the bunny was too tight to mention


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

You could have seen this live after the HMC Gaydon event - he was playing Warwick Castle that evening 8)

Moley


----------



## superally (Feb 25, 2005)

Have you seen this??? :lol:

http://www.rathergood.com/bunny_too_tight/


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

superally said:


> Have you seen this??? :lol:
> 
> http://www.rathergood.com/bunny_too_tight/


 :lol: :lol:


----------

